# My 1964 GTO Restore



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

Mine is in the final stages. I'm hoping to get it on the road in time for a Time Speed rally in DE in mid October. My dad and I have been working on it for about 10 years on and off. He died almost 6 years ago. I really wanted him to go for a ride with me, but it wan't to be. What really sucked is he was a Pontiac dealer back in the day, and the best mechanic I've ever met - and I've known some great ones. It hit home the first time I tried to call him to ask advice and realized he was gone. I really could have used his help, it probably would have been on the road a couple of years ago!

Anyway, it moved under it's own power on Saturday for the first time since about 1980. I have lots of restoration pix I have to find and upload, but I thought you might enjoy seeing what I have for you today.


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

...and moar


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

Looking good man!


----------



## Juice564 (Jan 17, 2016)

Call it a blessing that you have this piece of history with you and your father. Car is looking good and I'm sure he'd be proud of your work!


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

Juice564 said:


> Call it a blessing that you have this piece of history with you and your father. Car is looking good and I'm sure he'd be proud of your work!


Thanks man. I owe a lot to my dad. I learned to drive on his '67 GTO (mine now) and he bought this one waaaayyyy back when it was just a basket case of a used car. I told him he was nuts to try to restore it, but he knew better. I'm glad he persisted! I just registered it this morning. It's supposed to be about 30 days before the Antique plates come in. I WILL have it road ready by then - I simple can't wait!!


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

Some progress last few weeks...


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The '64 is not high on the popularity list with me compared to other years, but I gotta say.....you are changing my mind. :yesnod: What a great color combination set off by the perfect choice of rims and tires. That is a magazine car. Great work! :thumbsup:


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

LOL

No, it will never be a magazine car. Wrong engine/trans, panel alignment issues, some poor chrome, etc. I see all the flaws, but I'm hoping most people never look past the shine!

Thanks though. I'm pretty excited to drive it in a rally with the North East Rally Club this weekend.


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

Drove it 40 + miles to work this morning! Whopeee!!!


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

We made it, but something went wrong in the right front wheel and we wound up getting a ride back to the hotel on the sweep. Here's a pic before we knew we were done for the day.


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

Starting to finally come together. Dead of winter is not the time to be getting the GTO out, but I called J&R Upholstery Shoppe in Binghamton and they had time to do the top for me.

Here's what she looked like before loading on the trailer. The old top came off my donor car and was too short to allow the top to close properly. It made me a little nervous, but it closed before I tightened the top against the trunk sheet metal:










The guys at J&R were concerned about the top frame fitting as well. He says to me "I'll call you this week to tell you how it's going." I'm worried a little, but I have the frame that came with the car and another one as well, so I'm sure I have something that will work if this doesn't. Tuesday they call me. "Car is ready!" Holy shit, 2 days and the top is on!!!


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Very nice !!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

So do you like RED? 
Looks good, Enjoy!


----------



## Ducalion (Jan 5, 2018)

*Looks great*

I like the red I'm restoring my dad's 65 convertabale and he always did his own tops,he'd get the canvas cut from a Shoppe and fit it him self....easy to do when you owned the car from the age of 17 lol.
Your car looks great I'm having trouble putting the outer rockers back on....i can't find the out side measurement anywhere.


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

So here are some 'before' shots...

Previous owner liked 'Genny'. Also you can see the original color this car came with. I didn't like it. I wanted red...


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

1 more. 










These are all from one day in October of 2005. I also found some restoration pix from 2007...


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

Had to cut into the trunk to get at the body mounts, but that's the original pan!


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

All those nasty weld lines have disappeared!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice work! 

Bear


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

I realize this isn’t current, but very nice !!!


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

Got it out this weekend after a marathon session with the distributor, and crappy weather in the northeast giving way to ONE nice day - on a Saturday no less!!! Still lots to do to finish it up, but I got to run it through a quick wash and put the top down for the first time! Here's the 'after' pic...


----------

